# 9hp Craftsman Snowblower Post Carb Install Adjustment Needed



## sAmMy0108 (Jan 23, 2017)

Greetings all,

The carburetor on my Craftsman 9 hp snow blower was recently replaced. It starts up great but I can't get it to run smooth. It revs really high when attempting to adjust the governor up or down. I believe there might be a part or linkage missing...or not set properly. Does anyone have any real images of the parts and linkages? I have the manual that shows the engine break down but I can't figure out what part it might be and how it all goes together. Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. The model number of my Craftsman 9 hp snow blower is 247.888531 and the engine model number is 143.049003.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

My father happened to be working on Tecumseh 8.5 so I took these photos.Your 9 horse should be the same.

Make sure the spring is positioned as in the left photo.It can pop pout of its normal position.

Make sure linkage is in correct hole on carb by noting which hole has discoloration or wear.It's very easy to put the rod in the wrong hole even when you KNOW which one you're trying to put it in.As an example,when I took the first photos I noticed my father had put the rod in the wrong hole.He WAS correct as to which one it was SUPPOSED to be,but it ended up in the wrong one.He's been working on small engines as long as I've been alive and it's still possible to get it wrong.


----------



## sAmMy0108 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mike, 

Thanks for the info and those pics. I'm sure they will be helpful. I'll post back the results as soon as I get a chance to work on it again (hoping this weekend).


----------

